# Yongnuo YN-622N trigger review!



## pixmedic

so, after my glowing review of the yongnuo 568EX, I decided to order some triggers. 
up until now, we have been using sb600's and sb700's with Nikon's CLS system and have had no problems. 
The decision to go with triggers was really based on the decision to get some third party flashes, even through the YN568EX WILL work with Nikons CLS if you have a commander flash on the camera. the issue would be for the times where we have OCF, but not a flash on the camera. solution = triggers. 
I ordered two pairs of triggers, at $80 a pair. very inexpensive compared to pocket wizards. I tested these with the yonguo 568EX, SB600, and SB700. 
results were fantastic! very little setup to these things. one button sets channel, one button sets group, one switch turns it on and off. 
they have a built in AF light that works great, and the TTL functions worked flawlessly on ALL my flashes, Yongnuo and Nikon alike. 
focal length and aperture changes showed on flashes in real time, and i saw no misfires or delays. The YN-622N has 7 channels and 3 groups and a range of 100m. (i wont list ALL the functions here, you can google them easy enough)

overall: i am extremely pleased with these triggers. I would highly recommend them. while I have no experience using pocket wizards, I would be hard pressed to believe they are worth so much more money for the same functions that these guys have. (note however, that the pocket wizard  flexTT5 has 52 channels over 26 frequencies and has a range of 240m TTL, 365m manual, but at $200 EACH) the range on these is really good too, as im sure all radio triggers are. down the hall, around corners and outside across the street did nothing to deter these triggers from functioning perfectly!
the Yongnuo 568EX flash was a great replacement for my OEM sb700's at half the cost, and i cant imagine a better value for the money than these yongnuo's if you are looking to get your flash off camera and you arent using Nikons CLS. Yongnuo has really hit it out of the park with the 568EX and 622N triggers. I see us going to them for all of our future flash/trigger needs.  Sorry Nikon....I was a loyal OEM guy for many years, but you will have to be a little more competitive with your pricing before i will go back given the quality and functionality i am seeing with Yongnuos products.


----------



## Dinardy

Thank you for this review. I'm sold. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## manny212

Jason ,

I just got those myself !!!


----------



## pixmedic

Dinardy said:


> Thank you for this review. I'm sold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



awesome!
I forgot to add that these triggers are compatible with Nikons SU-800 commander as well if you want to control more than one group with different settings.


----------



## cynicaster

Weird, I just ordered a 4-pack of these (Canon variant) about 45 minutes ago.  Most reviews I read were positive, but it's good to see the same from a TPF member.  

I know a lot of people say "they ain't no Pocket Wizard" but honestly, I don't see myself using them that often anyway, so a grand worth of PW's seems kind of silly for my needs.  I do a lot of "just for fun" type OCF stuff at home on rainy days, and 90% of that can be handled just fine with Canon's built-in wireless functionality, which I will continue to use if it is appropriate.  But lately, I've been bumping into the "line of sight" limitation quite often and/or devising my lighting approach around that constraint, which seems back-asswards.  Really looking forward to screwing around with this stuff... now the long wait begins for delivery.


----------



## pixmedic

I looked at some other options with close to the same functionality as the Yongnuos. 
there are obviously more triggers than i mention here, but i wanted TTL. 
phottix odins were really expensive, but did TTL. the phottix stratos II's were cheaper, but only did TTL as a "pass through" if  you had a commander flash on top.
pixel kings were cheaper than the Odins and the commander module has an LCD screen, but were still twice as expensive as the Yongnuos. 
one feature of the yongnuos that I liked was that each "trigger" can act as either a transmitter OR receiver, and it automatically knows which its supposed to be doing. 
the AF light on the triggers is pretty substantial, but i have read that it is tailored more to center point focus than anything else. (which is what i mostly shoot anyway)
I DO like the idea of a commander module with an LCD screen, but its most useful if you have flashes set up in different groups. plus, the fact that the yongnous are compatible with nikons SU-800 commander module OR a commander flash really negates that benefit for me. 

the price of the yongnuos coupled with the features they offer made them too good NOT to get them over the others. 
I certainly DONT need the 52 channels the PW's offer. 
the yongnuos had the shortest range of the triggers I looked at (100m for TTL), but i seriously don't see myself needing more than 300+ feet, so it was really a non issue for me. As was the yongnuos only having 7 channels in 3 groups. (i don't foresee needing more than 7 flashes at once) 
will the yongnuo triggers stand the test of time? no idea, I just got them. all i can say so far is that they work perfectly with all my flashes. 
they support TTL and HSS, have a PC port, and are compatible with my nikon flashes TTL.

I think pocket wizards are great. and if you NEED 52 channels....they are your only choice. 
for those of us that DONT need 52 channels....there seems to be little to no significant advantage to paying for the PW's except for the bragging rights.


----------



## cynicaster

Questions regarding batteries for these suckers:



Are they AA or AAA?  I&#8217;ve seen both cited on various webpages, and obviously only one can be correct.
Do they drain batteries fairly quickly?  As reference points, I&#8217;d say speedlights drain batteries quickly and most TV remotes do not.  I ask because I&#8217;m wondering if I should buy rechargeable batteries, but if batteries last forever I might not bother.
 
 Actually, my &#8220;TV remote&#8221; reference above might answer my question.  I used to have a satellite receiver remote that worked on radio (rather than the usual IR), and that thing would kill a pair of alkaline AAA&#8217;s in about a week.


----------



## pixmedic

cynicaster said:


> Questions regarding batteries for these suckers:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they AA or AAA?  I&#8217;ve seen both cited on various webpages, and obviously only one can be correct.
> Do they drain batteries fairly quickly?  As reference points, I&#8217;d say speedlights drain batteries quickly and most TV remotes do not.  I ask because I&#8217;m wondering if I should buy rechargeable batteries, but if batteries last forever I might not bother.
> 
> Actually, my &#8220;TV remote&#8221; reference above might answer my question.  I used to have a satellite receiver remote that worked on radio (rather than the usual IR), and that thing would kill a pair of alkaline AAA&#8217;s in about a week.



each transmitter uses two AA batteries. 
I do not yet know how long they last, and im sure it will depend on what brand/type of battery you are using. 
I imagine that the flash, even with 4 AA batteries, will drain their batteries faster than the triggers will drain 2. 

I had someone over yesterday that wanted to learn a little about portrait photography, so i set up the camera and a few off camera flashes. 
must have taken 100 shots just showing him how OCF worked, and then another 100+ in random test shots practicing.
maybe 4 hours in total showing him stuff, and didnt drain the batteries in the flashes or triggers. 
but that was not exactly intensive shooting either, and i was using energizer batteries.


----------



## chris21908

Great review! I may order some in the near future


----------



## astroNikon

Great review, thanks.  They're on my list (sooner or later).  :thumbup:


----------



## juicegoose

Thanks for the great review. I recently picked up a pocketwizard flex ttl setup with ac3 controller and dont like it at all. Mainly because I can't use it with my d7100 in anything but basic trigger functions. 

Don't the yn 622 have the ability to control the flash outputs? about about mixed lighting with an sb-600 and a 560 III?


----------



## EIngerson

Pixmedic, thanks. I was debating on these or the Photix Stratos II's. I think I'm sold. My only worry is build quality. Are the hotshoe mounts solid?


----------



## pixmedic

if  you are using multiple flashes with different settings, you will have to use the flashes on manual unless you have a flash controller like a SU-800 on camera with the trigger. if the flashes are set to TTL, they will all use the same settings. the built quality is good. the mounts are metal, and seem very solid. I dont have any wobbling on mine with either the SB700's or the 568ES's.


----------



## juicegoose

pixmedic sorry to be so dense I'm trying to narrow down exactly what i need.
here is what I'm wanting to do 
control both my sb600 and yn 560 III(manual only flash) from the camera through radio.
what combo would you think allow that for me
I will probably buy the yongnuo ttl flash as well so i have 2 ttl flashes I understand the yn622 will send signals to the ttl flash but if i understand you correctly I would need to buy the su-800 to be able to change the flash levels?


----------



## pixmedic

juicegoose said:


> pixmedic sorry to be so dense I'm trying to narrow down exactly what i need.
> here is what I'm wanting to do
> control both my sb600 and yn 560 III(manual only flash) from the camera through radio.
> what combo would you think allow that for me
> I will probably buy the yongnuo ttl flash as well so i have 2 ttl flashes I understand the yn622 will send signals to the ttl flash but if i understand you correctly I would need to buy the su-800 to be able to change the flash levels?



the SU-800 is a commander module and allows you to set all flashes in all groups from one display screen. 
I dont use one. 
i set up the sb700's and 568EX's on the 622n triggers and use the flashes on manual and set each flash to the power i want. 
sometimes, if i am only using one flash, i will set it to TTL, like i would if it was on camera.  if i am using off camera flash, the only thing i have on my hot shoe mount is a 622n trigger acting as a transmitter.


----------



## cynicaster

As mentioned above, I have the Canon variant of these triggers and have spent the last few months playing around with them.  

I have (3) Canon speedlights, and I'm able to manually set them separately from the camera, which is amazingly convenient (and fun).      

As much as I've enjoyed this product, there is one thing I feel compelled to talk about for the sake of full disclosure.  I'm finding that the hot-shoe mounts on the transceivers are a bit finicky sometimes.  One of the first times I used the triggers, I simply could not get one of my flashes to adjust its power and zoom settings to match what I was sending from the camera.  It would fire, but not with the settings I was programming.  Eventually I determined that the transceiver on that flash was simply not making adequate contact with the "data" terminals on the flash.  Removing the transceiver and re-installing it tightly fixed the problem.  This has happened one other time since, but luckily I recognized the problem and was able to correct it right away without fumbling around and/or wasting time. 

All in all, it hasn't been a big deal, more of a minor annoyance.  I've gotten into the habit of testing the communications before mounting the flashes up in umbrellas or hanging them off rafters or other hard-to-reach spots.  That's probably good practice anyway.


----------



## Smiffyboots

Thought you may be interested in this? 

http://flashhavoc.com/yn-622n-tx-first-image-emerges/

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot

Well I'm ordering two more. The build quality seems good. Only one unit have a problem, and that it loses connection with the flash. A fix to that is to make that unit my sole camera transceiver. must be a loose connection on hotshoe.


----------



## Patriot

If someone gets the YN-622N-TX could they please do a review?


----------



## Mach0

Patriot said:


> If someone gets the YN-622N-TX could they please do a review?



I'm waiting on mine in the mail.


----------



## Mach0

Mach0 said:


> I'm waiting on mine in the mail.



Not hijacking but my  622n tx came it and it all works well. I'll do a review but so far with a couple of speedlights, I am able to get up to 1/3200 second f 2.8  ISO 200 and with a speedlight at full power . Not sure if I need to go more than that but I'll be testing hopefully more this weekend.


----------



## MOREGONE

I get my 622n's today!!! I will get the TX when I am ready for a 3rd speedlight.


----------



## Patriot

Mach0 said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on mine in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hijacking but my  622n tx came it and it all works well. I'll do a review but so far with a couple of speedlights, I am able to get up to 1/3200 second f 2.8  ISO 200 and with a speedlight at full power . Not sure if I need to go more than that but I'll be testing hopefully more this weekend.
Click to expand...


I can't get my Tx to change the setting as it should. Maybe I have a faulty unit? The flash is in TTL mode as the directions state but it does nothing.


----------



## MOREGONE

So what happens when you change the triggers from TTL to Manual?

What power setting are you at? Do both triggers need to be on Manual? Does the flash stay on TTL to receive Manual commands?

I don't love the instructions...


----------



## Mach0

Patriot said:


> I can't get my Tx to change the setting as it should. Maybe I have a faulty unit? The flash is in TTL mode as the directions state but it does nothing.


  Check your batteries and take them out and put it back in. I had the same issue and took about 2 minutes before I figured it out. Plus one of my batteries were dead.   Maybe swap em out?  Whoops re read your message. Make sure your mode to your tx is in ttl.

Make
Sure you wipe the contacts on the foot.


----------

